# Billberry wheel cleaner



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys :wave:

I've used the Billberry wheel cleaner and then sealed them with Colii 845.
When I PW them next can I the use the Billbury on them or will it strip the sealer???


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I doubt it, it's very mild if I'm being generous.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It'll certainly degrade it I reckon. Since they're sealed now, they should come back to clean with a mitt/sponge and some shampoo...
If a normal shampoo mix does the trick then it'll save your seal.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

No need for Billberry once the wheels are sealed mate. Just give them a rinse and a quick wipe over.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be testing the theory that sealants mean you can just hose off dirt with ease this weekend hopefully. 

My wheels are black since I last did them and I took the wheels off, cleaned, polished and sealed them. If it doesnt just blast off I may cry.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'll be testing the theory that sealants mean you can just hose off dirt with ease this weekend hopefully.
> 
> My wheels are black since I last did them and I took the wheels off, cleaned, polished and sealed them. If it doesnt just blast off I may cry.


I think you may need to clean them more regularly. Applying a sealant and then letting them get "black" before cleaning them again is not really a fair test of the sealant.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'll be testing the theory that sealants mean you can just hose off dirt with ease this weekend hopefully.
> 
> My wheels are black since I last did them and I took the wheels off, cleaned, polished and sealed them. If it doesnt just blast off I may cry.


The dirt won't just necessarally blast off, most of it will but you may still have to actually clean them, but generally sealed wheels just need some car shampoo and some brushes.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

They're no more black than they usually are. 

I'd say I've done a few hundred miles since I last did them. BMW brake dust is EPIC though.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> The dirt won't just necessarally blast off, most of it will but you may still have to actually clean them, but generally sealed wheels just need some car shampoo and some brushes.


Sounds like I was better off just sticking to Megs Hot wheels and a pressure washer. That never required brushing or sponges. Just spray, rinse, dry, gleaming clean.

I doubt for one second though that there will be any trace of the AG wheel seal left after re-applying Hot Wheels due to the strength of the stuff.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> They're no more black than they usually are.
> 
> I'd say I've done a few hundred miles since I last did them. BMW brake dust is EPIC though.


Tell me about it mate!!! I spent loads of time washing ,brushing , sealing!!!!
I go out for a drive and when I get home there blooming black again!!!
:wall::wall:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Sounds like I was better off just sticking to Megs Hot wheels and a pressure washer. That never required brushing or sponges. Just spray, rinse, dry, gleaming clean.
> 
> I doubt for one second though that there will be any trace of the AG wheel seal left after re-applying Hot Wheels due to the strength of the stuff.


Be carfull you don't take the paint off with it!!! :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just use soapy water on them - the whole point of sealing wheels is to make life a little easier when cleaning them and saving money as you won't need a wheel cleaner for them..


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Be carfull you don't take the paint off with it!!! :doublesho


Done it in the past but only the inner rim and only because I forgot to hose that one wheel off for over an hour.

It's fine on my 10 year old and slightly tatty BMW wheels.


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Hi Guys :wave:
> 
> I've used the Billberry wheel cleaner and then sealed them with Colii 845.
> When I PW them next can I the use the Billbury on them or will it strip the sealer???


Use the bilberry at 1:10 dilution and agitate as needed. I have found with my BMW that just PW still leaves a thin film of brake dust on the colli I used to seal them. Hope this helps :thumb:

Roger


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

They will clean much easier now they are sealed, I can PW the wheels on our Scooby and my BMW's original wheels (both brake dust monsters LOL) when they are sealed and they come up squeeky clean, but I still tend to give them a quick going over with shampoo and wash mit before rinsing and drying.

Jeff


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Tell me about it mate!!! I spent loads of time washing ,brushing , sealing!!!!
> I go out for a drive and when I get home there blooming black again!!!
> :wall::wall:


Spooky, I was going to post a similar question today...

If brake dust is an issue, what about trying Green Stuff pads from EBC?

http://www.ebcbrakesdirect.com/?source=googleebc&keyword=EBC%20green&gclid=CKLpiIKDoqoCFcEd4QodLXH1WA

I have used these on my Accord for some time and there is a definate reduction in dust.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

simon town said:


> Spooky, I was going to post a similar question today...
> 
> If brake dust is an issue, what about trying Green Stuff pads from EBC?
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice one, might try it if the AG Wheel Seal is crap!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nice one, might try it if the AG Wheel Seal is crap!


Hi Matt_Nic

You have got to give the Colli 845 a go mate!!! It's top notch stuff for the whole car :thumb:
Not too expensive either, will get through the winter with no problems.
Two coats though.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found the AG alloy wheel seal a waste of time, needed re-applying every week / every other week.

I just use SRP to bring up the gloss and seal with EGP. maybe 476 wax if I have time to waste.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> I found the AG alloy wheel seal a waste of time, needed re-applying every week / every other week.
> 
> I just use SRP to bring up the gloss and seal with EGP. maybe 476 wax if I have time to waste.


I gave mine a coat of Collis 845, great stuff!!!


----------



## droopsnoot (Aug 18, 2010)

I got some ValetPro Bilberry from a show recently to try out, when I put it on the TT wheels at the weekend I just got this:










This is after a couple of applications diluted around 1:3 strength, because I'd tried before diluted more and it didn't shift it. Rinsed off with a jetwash this time, the hose didn't do anything last time.

It comes off if I get a cloth and some compound, but it's a pain in the backside. I was hoping to get them clean enough to seal them, but this just made it worse. I know the one in the photo needs painting, but it would do for a bit if it was clean.

Very disappointed in the product really.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilberry would be fine and as mentioned a powerwasher will not take the dirt off alone, you need agitation that could be a mit or brushes.

But a test i just did with Hotwheels and power washer and iron-x and power washer and Bilberry and power washer without aggitation the bilberry removed the most and that was at the weakest strength...:thumb:


----------



## droopsnoot (Aug 18, 2010)

I did brush it quite a bit when it went on, but five minutes later and it had dried in that way. I guess I was hoping for too much really, though maybe they'll be better after the sealing. I sealed the wheels on the Vauxhall and they seem fine after a 120 mile run, but then they're a much easier wheel to clean so it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You should avoid letting any wheel cleaner (or other materials for that matter) dry onto paint.
The only thing I've ever seen that says it's ok is wolfs decrapinator stuff


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The bilberry dries fast but its safe the instructions are one application to soak then another and agitate.
I was very surprised with the bilberry without agitation and power washer that was on a wheel covering 1250miles and 600 of that was towing 1000kg up and down welsh hills.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

droopsnoot said:


> I did brush it quite a bit when it went on, but five minutes later and it had dried in that way. I guess I was hoping for too much really, though maybe they'll be better after the sealing. I sealed the wheels on the Vauxhall and they seem fine after a 120 mile run, but then they're a much easier wheel to clean so it doesn't matter so much.


letting a wheel cleaner dry on (particually one that is alkaline or acidic) is asking for trouble tbh. fairly sure it says on the bottle not to do this...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

james_death said:


> The bilberry dries fast but its safe the instructions are one application to soak then another and agitate.
> I was very surprised with the bilberry without agitation and power washer that was on a wheel covering 1250miles and 600 of that was towing 1000kg up and down welsh hills.


safe when used correctly anyway, and not all the time..


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Droopsnoot it does the same on my wheels but I've found that a light wipe with a microfibre lifts it off no problem at all. No pressure needed either.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> safe when used correctly anyway, and not all the time..


Bilberry neutral...:thumb:
I think mine is 1 part to 16 water.
Worked a treat with the wheel woolie for the wheel backs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alkaline iirc, not ph neutrel anyway...
unless its changed..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> alkaline iirc, not ph neutrel anyway...
> unless its changed..


I stand corrected sir...:thumb:
Possibly due to the low solution i use but i cannot deny i was very surprised at how well it cleaned compared to the others.

And yes it does say not for polished rims...:wall:

My wheels are coated with FK1000P.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good choice of sealant, been using that one for a while now (trying the wolfs one soon..)


----------



## droopsnoot (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I was hoping for something a little more magic, it doesn't seem to have come on from "Wonder Wheels" much, or perhaps it's just my specific situation. I didn't intentionally leave the stuff to dry, it just seems to go from 'possible to work' to 'bone dry and stained' very quickly. 

I will try again at the weekend and see what happens.


----------

